# 2013 Nissan GT-R Review - Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *GT-R delivers fun you’ll suffer for *
> _by Colum Wood_
> 
> It’s the morning after. Literally… and figuratively.
> ...


Read the complete 2013 Nissan GT-R Review at AutoGuide.com


----------

